# Electrician looking for sponsorship to canada or the usa



## mcc1979 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am JIB Approved electrician with my NVQ levels 2 & 3 as well as my city and guilds 2361 parts 1 & 2 and 2391 testing and inspection certificate. I have over 15 years experience in all aspects of the trade from domestic up to industrial and industrial maintenance. Myself and my family would love the chance to move to either canada or the usa I have been accepted for a canadian visa but understand that america is tougher to get into at this point in time. I would like to be considered for any electrical jobs available and can send contact details and resume when requested. I would like to thank you for taking the time to read this and hope something can come of this.
Yours faithfully 

Michael Croft


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

What country would you be coming from?


----------



## mcc1979 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry should have mentioned I am currently in the UK


----------

